# Rafting waterfalls on the Presque Isle River



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that is one stout run!


Hyside Paddle Cat on the Presque Isle River - YouTube


----------



## suzannetheotter (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm happy for you buddy. nice s1ing


----------



## burnor (May 13, 2010)

Nice work and video. For those that don't know.... the Presque isle is in the UP of michigan and one of the upper midwest's fine pieces of whitewater. Now bring that cataraft to the Jim Rada race next year for a high water run!!!

It's good to see my home whitewater getting some recognition!

~B


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

burnor said:


> Nice work and video. For those that don't know.... the Presque isle is in the UP of michigan and one of the upper midwest's fine pieces of whitewater. Now bring that cataraft to the Jim Rada race next year for a high water run!!!
> 
> It's good to see my home whitewater getting some recognition!
> 
> ~B


What's the typical season/when's the best time to come/what's a good flow?

Parents live not far from there and I need *this* kind of motivation to get back there!

Any help appreciated.

MC


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Solid.


----------



## burnor (May 13, 2010)

The season during normal snow pack years is usually much earlier than out West....mid April through early may. We typically race it in the first week of May. Stay tuned...the Midwest will soon have a new online guidebook.

Unfortunately there are few USGS gauges on Midwest rivers...thus it's usually a visual or correlation to the Black river. I would guess flows over 1000 CFs on the black. However we tend to like it juicy as there has been one piton, broken leg incident on Manabezo falls. The video shown is low flow.


----------



## burnor (May 13, 2010)

That would be the gauge Black River in the UP of Michigan.

~B


----------

